# Thoughts on my website.



## Disrupt Tees (Jul 30, 2012)

I have a website up and running and was just looking for opinions on how it looks. www.disrupttees.com.au 
Keep in mind i used a template supplied by the company who hosts my site. I don't know how to create a website so for now this will have to do.
The designs are based on popular professional sporting teams in Australia. Actual team names and logos are not used as to avoid a lawsuit.
I don't have a large number of shirts/hoodies stocked to supply all the designs. I have all designs on the site but can't supply all of them without having to source them from somewhere which could take time. Should i just have the ones i have available on there? Or leave it as is? The shop page is under construction. I am considering just listing what i have instock on the shop page. DTG prints are done by someone else, i just do heat transfers using my inkjet.
As for the woman on the top right of the screen, i can't remove her.....template won't let me.
Thank you all in advance.

Sent from my GT-I9100T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## decotools (Sep 14, 2012)

You don't have any apparel displayed on the home page. If visitors are coming for the clothing, show it to them. To get to a shirt I had to click Catalogue and then scroll.

The overall design looks very much like a free template given out by hosting companies (which you said it was). I would recommend you move to a service like shopify.com, deconetwork.com, bigcommerce.com, etc. The templates they offer will work much better with what you are trying to do.


----------



## Silky49 (Aug 1, 2012)

you need to do more research on how other apparel sites look.


Also, re-save your images in photoshop as .png and make the background transparent.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Looks like a restraurant site to me.


----------



## Disrupt Tees (Jul 30, 2012)

Riderz Ready said:


> Looks like a restraurant site to me.


Was waiting for that. Its an Aussie tradition to have a pie and beer at the football. Most Aussies would get that but i understand what you mean. Thanks.

Sent from my GT-I9100T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Disrupt Tees (Jul 30, 2012)

Silky49 said:


> you need to do more research on how other apparel sites look.
> 
> 
> Also, re-save your images in photoshop as .png and make the background transparent.


Unfortunately i only had a trial version of PS and no longer have access to fixing my designs.

Sent from my GT-I9100T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## decotools (Sep 14, 2012)

Disrupt Tees said:


> Unfortunately i only had a trial version of PS.


Adobe offers monthly subscriptions to their tools. You can spend something like $50/mo. for access to Creative Suite. Start and stop your subscription at any time. It is a great way to avoid a big up front investment, and you always have the current version.


----------



## vanmaninc (Jun 5, 2012)

i can help you with your website if u want 
only issue is that im in South Africa and ur in Australia 

so you can pm me only if you really need my help


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

no no no no... there is so much wrong with this site. Why not use bigcartel, or even WIX? And you will deinately need a photo editor. I spent a year on my site before launching. Its YOUR name your getting out there with subpar work. Dont be so eager to "just throw anything out there". Do it the right way. Look at other sites and pick one you really like and then emulate that!! And if you dont know how to do something then ask on here. Lots of great people to help and from my experience -for free!! (myself included)


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

You need more concentration at your site layout. You have pretty annoying colors and not eye catching layout which attract visitor to stay at site. Make your site professional in this competitive market.


----------



## GraphicsFactory (Jul 17, 2007)

Logo is weak. The design is poor, doesn't flow well. Can't tell what you are selling, loose the food and beer. What is the girl up in the corner? What are the people doing in the background? The PayPal logo is terrible. Not trying to slam you, but you asked.


----------



## Disrupt Tees (Jul 30, 2012)

Can't remove the girl as its a template. People i guess are cheering, again its a template. Designs represent popular team colours in Australian sport. As i make each design to sell i will be taking photos of people wearing them to advertise better. I like the logo however the quality of the file is all i have to use. Pie and beer will most definitely go. Still learning.

Sent from my GT-I9100T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## vanmaninc (Jun 5, 2012)

Disrupt Tees said:


> Can't remove the girl as its a template. People i guess are cheering, again its a template. Designs represent popular team colours in Australian sport. As i make each design to sell i will be taking photos of people wearing them to advertise better. I like the logo however the quality of the file is all i have to use. Pie and beer will most definitely go. Still learning.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100T using T-Shirt Forums



again ..

u asked for thoughts and i offered to help 

i didnt say it would cost anything lol


----------



## NonSequiturTees (Oct 19, 2012)

The woman at the top is the worst part of your website. You must get rid of her no matter what it takes (if you know what I mean).


----------



## icreatedhiphop (Nov 27, 2012)

The link didnt work for me.


----------



## Disrupt Tees (Jul 30, 2012)

Sorry van man. Only really read your post properly now. I have changed the site template and the site itself. Making the business more of a custom tshirt business rather than just my designs. Making them more of a second option for people.
What do u think of the changes?

Sent from my GT-I9100T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

I looked at the site before I read your last post and found myself a little confused as to whether you were doing only custom per-customer art or also your own designs. Here are a few suggestions that might help with that:

Right at the top you have "Customised/Personalised T-SHIRTS & HOODIES", which is cool since you say in your post that that is you focus. However, there are no details or explanatory text until way down the page, and even then there isn't much.

So... Below your menu, in the upper left corner, it would be very nice to see a textual description of what you offer. Move (or lose) the big photo of the women; that should be on a page of examples of custom work, or down lower with an explanatory sentence above it.

Yes, I see the card-like logo/URL/description graphic; and, yes, it does sort of describe what sort of things you offer. However, it is a damn logo graphic thingy, which is not where people look for real information. Also, they are already on your site and the browser displays the URL, so don't waste that prime space showing them info they already know and don't currently need. The logo itself should be above the menu, so something like:

DISRUPT
TEES
Customised/Personalised T-SHIRTS & HOODIES
----------------------------------------------
Menu Items
---------------------------------------------
General description of the custom T-shirt services you provide, and mention that you also have your own unique designs. Direct links in this text to Customer Examples, Custom Order Form, Unique DISRUPT TEES Designs, etc. <-- Maybe all that in two _short_ paragraphs.

Perhaps put the custom pricing info on the first page? Since this is your main target, yes?

The Inquiry Form seems pointless (and confusing). I think this is (can be) all done better on the Go Shopping page, which I would rename to better reflect that it is where one browses/purchases your company's unique designs.

Rather than asking for an e-mail for custom designs, shouldn't there be a form to gather this info? This is a less concrete process than buying an existing design, so I would suggest making it as clear as possible with a form.

Catalog should die. The Shopping page should have all the info on your own designs. The first page should have info about custom designs.

On the inner pages, remove the right-hand menu. It largely duplicates the menu at the top of the page. Put the other, less important, items in a small font menu at the very bottom of the page.


I know my first response to all such input is to get sort of irritated 
I have to let the comments soak in for a day, or so, before I can see past that. Good luck with your endeavors; I hope you find my comments of some use.


----------



## Disrupt Tees (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks for your feedback. Only thing i can't change is the positioning of the menu as its a template. Its the best of a bunch of basic options but better than what i had previously. I will implement your other ideas asap. Thanks again.

Sent from my GT-I9100T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Lammy74 (Apr 22, 2013)

Guess you nailed it...your site is really "disruptive" hahaha...image file sizes are definitely too big thus causes a lag in loading & the order form might not work if a customer wanted to order more than 1 design tee.

You might want to consider get a proper web design firm to help you out if you have the budget, alternatively put it up on a 3rd party shopping portal & sell it there...much better for you ! )

Cheers
Lammy


----------



## tinysartshop (Jul 22, 2012)

Look into a nice Wordpress template that will work with Woocommerce. You can teach yourself Wordpress fairly easy. The templates will be much more clean and organized. Your products can (in templates) and should show up on the home page.
Keep plugging away though and don't give up. You may have to learn some new tricks but it will be worth it in the end.


----------

